# Finnly got to ride



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

We went to Lake St. Helen first only rode 30 minutes those are the worst trails I've ever been on. The whoops were so bad I'm glade my son is six foot tall because that's all you could see his machine was always out of sight.  We loaded up and headed for Mio area where I grouse hunt. I finally got to see how fast my RZR would go. Had a four mile stretch that I could run wide open. Sixty mph that would only keep my son just barely in sight. They say loose is fast, I was in a full power slid around a banked sweeping curve just as I came out of the curve there was a huge snapper laying eggs in the middle of the trail. I just missed her and when we came back she was gone. With all the rain they've had up there was no dust at all but I would rather have dust then the terrible flies mosquitos and knats:lol:


----------

